# How many days per week do you "drink"?



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2016)

A couple of people I work with will have some kind of alcohol nearly every day, be it a bottle of beer in the evening or a glass of wine.  What do you do?I personally only drink any alcohol 3 or so times per year.  Drinking alcohol does nothing for me and is only something I do to get drunk when on a boys night out.So what's your story?



*whoops I forgot to add 0 - mods, could you edit?*


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2016)

One, maybe two but no more. Even then it will be one or two drinks only. I can't handle my drink. I can go weeks without one and it is not a problem to do without. I certainly know people who are alcohol dependent and will drink every day. I don't thing they are full alcoholics but they are undoubtedly dependent in a way that is unhealthy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I certainly know people who are alcohol dependent and will drink every day. I don't thing they are full alcoholics but they are undoubtedly dependent in a way that is unhealthy.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my best mate, I didn't realise until last week he used to buy cans on his way home from school 
He's 39 now and for as long as I've know him (about 7 years now) he's had at least 6 cans EVERY night and smokes 20-40 a day.
There's no telling him either.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2016)

Average week? I'd say four. I drink varied and expensive beers and I think nothing of having a beer or two on an evening to sample something new and different, be it one in the pub on the way home or one at home that I've previously purchased. It's akin to a hobby for me to try different beers. I've sampled over 1000 different beers so far and always adding to the list.

I rarely get properly drunk these days, but it does happen on the occasional weekend.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 4, 2016)

It's a difficult one for me to answer as I work offshore so for half the year I don't drink at all. And for the other half of the year I drink far to heavily for it to be good for me. So I went for an average of 4 days per week as I'm tee total for 6 months and drink pretty much every day for the other 6 months. In my line of work it's affectionately known as "seahab" or "seatox" when we're away and are forced to let our livers recover.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I certainly know people who are alcohol dependent and will drink every day. I don't thing they are full alcoholics but they are undoubtedly dependent in a way that is unhealthy.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that what you would term a functioning alcoholic? I have admitted to drinking too much, and by that i dont mean going out on a friday and saturday and having 12 pints, i was (am) the more dangerous daily couple of cans or glasses, before you know it you empty the recycling the next day and there are 4 cans and an empty bottle of wine the mrs had one glass from.. Am on Dry January as i realize i was drinking too regularly and too much. Hoping thats the catalyst to a new lifestyle.

Around 2001 i went a whole year without drinking after i got my driving licence!


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 4, 2016)

Went for the 4 and then it's just a beer or glass of wine a night with supper. If going out will lay off for 2-3 days before but even then will only be 2-3 drinks and HiD drives.


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2016)

I need the 0 option.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 4, 2016)

Rooter - It is a very interesting point you make and I would not argue against it. The lines are blurry certainly. There are two people I know well who fall into this category. I doubt there is a day where they do not have at least one drink and it is rarely just one. I tend to think of alcoholics as hiding bottles of spirits or having big beer sessions but the modern drinker knocks back wine with ease and nobody thinks twice about it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2016)

I was talking to my daughter last night who was on about her hubby who drinks far to much. I mentioned I drink most days, but it's not a hard and fast rule.
last night I had one can of Boddys and I had had enough. Sometimes if we go out Missis T will say she don't mind driving back. After five or six hours and one pint later she will moan that she could of had a drink beacause I am OK to drive home.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2016)

Zero option for me


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 4, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Isn't that what you would term a functioning alcoholic? I have admitted to drinking too much, and by that i dont mean going out on a friday and saturday and having 12 pints, i was (am) the more dangerous daily couple of cans or glasses, before you know it you empty the recycling the next day and there are 4 cans and an empty bottle of wine the mrs had one glass from.. Am on Dry January as i realize i was drinking too regularly and too much. Hoping thats the catalyst to a new lifestyle.

*Around 2001 i went a whole year without drinking after i got my driving licence!*

Click to expand...

What made you go back on it after proving that you could do without for a year? 
I gave it up 4 years ago and, like the cigs, can't see any reason to go back on it. Costs too much, isn't healthy, hangovers (on the occasions that it's more than "a couple") meaning losing half a day feeling like crap as i got older and unable to process the toxins as efficiently.
I find people getting sponsored to give up alcohol a bit odd (but that's just me) and I used to laugh when my playing partner either turned up hanging out his back end, or not turning up at all due to being out the night before.... I don't laugh anymore as it's quite annoying when arrangements for games have been made.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2016)

Finding some of the answers here a little at odds with my experience - and hence impressive - as I know quite a lot of folk who drink every day - and for most that is likely to be more than one or two glasses.  In fact when our children were younger I'd say ALL of our wide social group (aged early/mid-30s to mid-40s) drank every day and usually more than one or two glasses of wine.  And they would be folk who would call themselves 'middle class professional' - so generalising hugely - like many if not most of us on here. My impression is that among that demographic there is a lot of dishonesty about the amount they drink.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			What made you go back on it after proving that you could do without for a year? 
I gave it up 4 years ago and, like the cigs, can't see any reason to go back on it. Costs too much, isn't healthy, hangovers (on the occasions that it's more than "a couple") meaning losing half a day feeling like crap as i got older and unable to process the toxins as efficiently.
*I find people getting sponsored to give up alcohol a bit odd* (but that's just me) and I used to laugh when my playing partner either turned up hanging out his back end, or not turning up at all due to being out the night before.... I don't laugh anymore as it's quite annoying when arrangements for games have been made.
		
Click to expand...

You and me the same GiF - and btw I agree with you on *this*


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			What made you go back on it after proving that you could do without for a year?
		
Click to expand...

I had lost my driving licence the year previous (not through drinking i might add!!!) and had smashed the bejeebus out of it for 12 months, so just took a break and it lasted a year! I like drinking, just drank so much for a year i didnt fancy it.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You and me the same GiF - and btw I agree with you on *this*

Click to expand...

Me too, as i mentioned on the Dry Jan thread, I am doing it for me and not asking for money off people.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 4, 2016)

I drink because great beers taste as good as the best cook food. 

I don't get people who drink rubbish like Carling, Fosters etc for the sake of it.


----------



## Crow (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a drink at home most nights with the wife, we probably get through three bottles of wine a week, of which I probably drink nearer two thirds of that, which I believe to be too much.

New Year resolution is to cut down and have a couple of dry nights a week.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2016)

The wife and i have wine with almost every meal, except if .we were having a a burger or fish and chips.

She is a very good cook and we always have wine to complement the food.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 4, 2016)

I have been drinking a few glasses of wine most nights for quite a while (although have also tested myself by abstaining now and again) but I have now decided to go on the wagon for the remainder of January - couldn't really start until today as I had two final events as Captain of the club and sitting with a soft drink has never been my thing.

If I succeed from this point until the 31st we'll see after that.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jan 4, 2016)

My drinking usually revolves around my social life. Or I suppose you could argue it was the other way round. Whether it's going to watch the Boro, going for a meal with the Mrs and friends, a catch up with old mates, going to a gig etc etc alcohol plays a big part. I suppose you would call me a binge drinker as I'll only occasionally ever only have a few drinks. If I'm drinking I'm usually on it. This usually happens once a week on average I would say. Rarely drink in the house nowadays though. If I do it is usually for a football/boxing match on TV or after I've come in from football or the pub.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 4, 2016)

chellie said:



			I need the 0 option.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite zero, but closer to zero than 1. Maybe once a month, sometimes not at all. I've got whiskey that was bought as a Christmas present 2 years ago still unopened.


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Not quite zero, but closer to zero than 1. Maybe once a month, sometimes not at all. I've got whiskey that was bought as a Christmas present 2 years ago still unopened.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we've also got unopened whiskey, port, gin, and numerous wines from golf wins and presents. Just realised I've had 1/2 pint Cobra and a white wine spritzer in December. Had a few brews with my Christmas dinner


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a couple of pints most nights,usually have a decent wet at the week end. 
Might try n cut it out on school nights,can't see it lasting in the summer tho. 
:cheers:


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2016)

Every night a large glass of red wine, sometimes if the mood takes me I'll polish off the bottle, if I don't have a glass of wine I'll have at least 1 or 2 bottles (pints) of real ale of various brands that I try, I blame MH for this &#128514;&#128514;&#127866;


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was singing in pubs and clubs I used to have a couple of pints a night and used to work 5 to 6 nights a week, since stopping 6yrs ago I dont drink at all other than the odd bottle, I would guess last year I had 4 pints tops. Now a cup of tea is a different matter.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

When the wife had an operation in September she was told no alcohol for at least 6 months, she needs to get her blood checked weekly, anyway today with the Heamatologist Dept  appt she asked about having the odd glass of wine once she's allowed, the answer was a little bit surprising, obviously the Doctor said nil would be best but if she was going to drink he would prefer her to have 1 or 2 glasses a night rather than 3 or 4 glasses once or twice a week, the reason being a small steady amount her blood will naturally balance out, were as the other way can cause havoc with the blood levels and lead to false readings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2016)

I use to drink every day, and I mean *every* one, with no breaks for years. It use to break down something like

Monday-Thursday - 4-5 pints per night (call it 18 per week for argument)
Friday-Saturday - 7-8 pints (call it 8)
Sunday 6-7 (call it 6 as it was quiz night and so there had to be some question answering)

That's 40 pints per week every week. Doing it for so long, I became immune and never struggled with hangovers (if only that was true now) and so never thought I was doing any harm. It came to a head just my 40th (blue lights, do not stop at A&E reception - 3 1/2 weeks in HDU, and allegedly an hour or so from croaking according to several specialists - to my wife not me!). Diabetes as a Brucie bonus. Stopped entirely for five years, and much more circumspect. I do drink but rarely to excess anymore (and the hangovers take a day to clear now). 

All my own fault and I take nothing but full responsibility but it was a very stark wake up call. If you are a regular drinker, it may be worth looking at the longer term effects.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2016)

Another big fat zero, on average, but would be classed as a binge drinker.

From 17 to 30 was generally out every Friday and Saturday, or Sunday, if I'd missed one of them. Drank till I was "ballooned", as always like a good dance at the end of the night. If I didn't have my dancing legs on by 12.00, I'd go on the cider.

I rarely ever just had 2-3 pints as a social drink, and would then probably just drink soft drinks. It was all (anything between 12-18 drinks) or nothing.

I rarely drink in the house, just the odd Glayva, and normally just one. I will now just drink 2-3 in a social setting, and enjoy them.

I may have only 1 blow out every 3-5 weeks where again I'll drink a good 12 pints or more, but rarely get "wasted" these days.

Can now go years without drinking on a school night, whereas used to do that years ago and go into work the next day, totally hungover. It's not worth it nowadays.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2016)

Funny how nobody is shocked or has questioned if somebody is an alcoholic on this thread after the gambling one yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Funny how nobody is shocked or has questioned if somebody is an alcoholic on this thread after the gambling one yesterday 

Click to expand...

I was. I'd admit but at the time I was in denial and because I could function every day I didn't see it. It was a case of there's the pub with me inside and world revolving around it. I couldn't see it and while I didn't want such an sharp wake up call or the diabetes I guess it was inevitable at some point


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Funny how nobody is shocked or has questioned if somebody is an alcoholic on this thread after the gambling one yesterday 

Click to expand...

I think the elephant in the room has pulled up a chair, ordered a flaggin of ale with a whisky chaser and settled down for the night.

Anyone want nuts?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think the elephant in the room has pulled up a chair, ordered a flaggin of ale with a whisky chaser and settled down for the night.

Anyone want nuts?

Click to expand...

Stuey?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Stuey? 

Click to expand...

The keyboard warrior is about, he must've had a bevy:temper:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			The keyboard warrior is about, he must've had a bevy:temper:
		
Click to expand...

Aw, chill sweetums. You know I love you really.... 

Anyway, how are you liking those Mizzies you've had since the Summer


----------



## Snelly (Jan 4, 2016)

I love decent wine, good beer, malt whisky, boutique gin and above all, champagne.   All fantastic in moderation although I definitely drink too much and am trying to cut down, having Monday to Wednesday off every week despite the fact that my doctor assures me I am in excellent health.

That said, I don't ever envisage being teetotal as I enjoy drinking so much.  It is not just the taste although that can be quite exquisite.  It is the opportunity to learn and understand new things, invariably bringing shared experiences, often in combination with wonderful food and fabulous times with friends that simply would not occur if everyone was drinking peppermint tea. 

I am also wary of anyone that doesn't drink.  In the main, they tend to be, in my experience at least, sanctimonious bores with a desperate need to retain control of themselves.  There are exceptions of course - my friend Simon is wonderful company and hasn't touched a drop in ten years.  

In the main though, non-drinkers tend to be as dull as the drinks they order.


----------



## JT77 (Jan 4, 2016)

I love a nice red wine, a few beers, not big on shorts although an g&t is not unheard of.  
I have been drinking too much recently so have a dry Jan with the wife, it should help us both, then it will be sat evenings only I would say, just playing it by ear but going to try to stick to once or twice a week if I can.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Stuey? 

Click to expand...

Nar, he's in the casino with Dave mac.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, he's in the casino with Dave mac.

Click to expand...

You Scousers are prone to addictions aren't you? Alcohol, Gambling, Europa League qualification etc etc.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Aw, chill sweetums. You know I love you really.... 

Anyway, how are you liking those Mizzies you've had since the Summer 

Click to expand...

Haha, they're shy ite I've had one range session and a round with them,  they look nice though now they're in my spare bag

I'll get them to you this weekend mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			The keyboard warrior is about, he must've had a bevy:temper:
		
Click to expand...

Bet he hasnt...


Stuey, told you he was moaning bout them clubs


Danny mate, you know what hes like, I did tell him





Haha roll on aberdeen


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, they're shy ite I've had one range session and a round with them,  they look nice though now they're in my spare bagI'll get them to you this weekend mate.
		
Click to expand...

No worries fella. It's not like I'm using them at the moment.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably 1-2 nights a week,Friday night usually in the local.
i only have 5 or 6 nowadays as it just can't handle the hangovers, as opposed to a full on Binge every weekend from about 16-36. 
If I drank the amount now that I did then I'd be in bed for a week.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

The last 2 weeks I've had a lot but generally I can take it or leave it at home. When I go out I put a good few away though.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I love decent wine, good beer, malt whisky, boutique gin and above all, champagne.   All fantastic in moderation although I definitely drink too much and am trying to cut down, having Monday to Wednesday off every week despite the fact that my doctor assures me I am in excellent health.

That said, I don't ever envisage being teetotal as I enjoy drinking so much.  It is not just the taste although that can be quite exquisite.  It is the opportunity to learn and understand new things, invariably bringing shared experiences, often in combination with wonderful food and fabulous times with friends that simply would not occur if everyone was drinking peppermint tea. 

I am also wary of anyone that doesn't drink.  In the main, they tend to be, in my experience at least, sanctimonious bores with a desperate need to retain control of themselves.  There are exceptions of course - my friend Simon is wonderful company and hasn't touched a drop in ten years.  

*In the main though, non-drinkers tend to be as dull as the drinks they order.*

Click to expand...

This could be because, unlike drunks, they don't find the jokes and stories of drunk people funny or interesting


----------



## louise_a (Jan 4, 2016)

I have voted 7, although I don't drink much as a rule. I usually have a half pint of cask beer after golf, a Bacardi in the evening and if I have a rare night out when I am not driving a couple of glasses of red.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 4, 2016)

teetotal and have been since mid seventies,i have had the odd lager now and then but only about 4 per year,pints that is ,and if its been particularly warm out on the course then a bitter shandy [half] has quenched my thirst. quite honestly i dont really like the taste.and i dont need to get pished to have a good time.


----------



## Slab (Jan 5, 2016)

Opted for 6 days a week & its usually a cider or glass of wine with dinner (like many others I'm off it weekdays for the next couple of months but purely due to the calories rather than the risk of killing brain cells or any other perceived/real benefit)

As much as I enjoy a cold cider on a hot day (& most days are hot) I surprised myself when I realised I'd give up alcohol if I had to choose between it and coffee!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2016)

Very rarely drink now.
Missus offered me a glass of Bucks Fizz on Christmas morning, took a sip and left it there.
Drunk Shloer all over the holidays, didn't touch a drop of alcohol.
Might have a pint (or two) of Lager shandy after a round of golf but that's about all.
I hate hangovers.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 5, 2016)

Can go weeks without a drink and not miss it, I'm quite happy the with a Coke, an orange & lemonade or a hot chocolate in the clubhouse after a round, it really doesn't do anything for me, and on the odd occasion when I do have more than a couple the next day is a complete write off.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2016)

I enjoy a glass of port about 3 times a week if I've no plans to drive. I'm not particularly a wine lover but will have the occasional beer if out for a meal.


----------



## shewy (Jan 5, 2016)

In the Mediterranean wine is taken with most meals every day, I don't see them being called alcoholics, and they live to ripe old age.


----------



## woody69 (Jan 5, 2016)

I will probably only drink around once a month usually less, say 8 times a year and it is usually 4 or 5 pints or at the most 6. Sometimes I'll have one after golf, but that is rare. I pretty much never drink in the week and I never drink alone. Once or twice a year I will drink to excess and probably feel quite "drunk", usually for my birthday or a day out at some event, i.e. wedding, sporting event etc.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 5, 2016)

I only drink on Fridays and Saturdays as a rule. I have a family member who is a recovering alcoholic and that scares the life out of me as I know I like my beer a lot. I have difficulty having just one or two and it is all or nothing for me. For that reason, I take 5 days a week off as it scares me that I like a drink a little too much.


----------



## bernix (Jan 5, 2016)

i voted for 7
usually 2 or 3 pints, up to 6 on football or rugby nights at the pub or out with friends


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 5, 2016)

Around 5 days a week for me. My/our social life is built around the pub/golf club/restaurants and if I'm going out I like to have a few but don't often get blind drunk. I play snooker one night a week which involves a few beers, we generally go out Friday or Saturday and often have a family gathering Sunday teatime all of which will mean a few beers and/or maybe a bottle of wine. So probably 3 nights a week drinking a fair amount, a couple having one or two and a couple of nights off. Currently trying to reduce this significantly as part of an overall fitness drive.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 5, 2016)

I try to avoid alcohol 2 nights a week, generally will have about 8 units a week. 
As an ex licencee in [Scotland and England] the one thing that struck me on the courses I attended was that the person who has one drink as soon as they get home from work every night is much more likely to become dependent on alcohol that someone who has 5 drinks at the weekend.
I sometimes laugh at the folk who say I only have two glasses of wine a night. That would probably be a large glass so roughly 3/4 a bottle!

I quite like Becks Blue and with the new licence laws in Scotland will have one now when out for a meal.


----------



## DRW (Jan 5, 2016)

I used to drink about 5-6 days a week, but now about two or times a year.

Just found I don't need it anymore and now older and don't want to feel yuk the following day!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 5, 2016)

Tough one - very much enjoy a nice social drink but have seen the affects of full blown alcoholism up close and it's hard to watch. I'm very careful personally as alcohol doesn't go at all well with the long term chemo I take but I'm allowed a unit or so a day - zero is recommended so I'll happily miss several days a week. Never exceed three pints or half a bottle of something if letting what's left of my hair down. 

Trouble is, there are so many delicious options out there: proper beer, red wine and my personal favorites of sloe gin and champagne (not mixed them yet but folks tell me it's great). Hate drinking a lot (have rarely done this in my life) but I genuinely like some brews.

I'm sure it could easily get out of hand so am thankful for the regular blood tests etc. which incentivise me to keep it in check.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 6, 2016)

Usually a couple on a Saturday. But if I'm out and about with mates through the week, a couple more. Equally, I can go weeks without a drop. Double equally, I can tie a good few on if I'm in the mood.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 6, 2016)

Couple of times a week on average. I like relaxing with a whisky before bed after a busy day. I drink it because I enjoy the taste and the sensation.


----------

